# Help! Refreezing thawed breastmilk??



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

Can you do it? It's still really cold, and sort of slushy, but no longer frozen. Won't be able to use it soon enough to keep it thawed. Thoughts??


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend it. Sorry, I know it's hard to dump liquid gold.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

probably not but check here

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/pumping/milkstorage.html


----------



## Issibearmama (Dec 15, 2007)

Everything I've read says you cannot refreeze thawed BM. I guess it's just like anything else that's be thawed. Maybe you can use it in some other way....possibly a recipe or milkshake or something along those lines if LO is on solids?


----------



## nataliebassoon (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, its a big no-no, although I will admit I have re-frozen VERY SLUSHY partially thawed milk (still solid in the middle), and had no problems. It is so hard to dump it out, I know!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope, sorry. Refreezing anything thawed is a big







, and I especially wouldn't risk it with breastmilk. You have my sympathies, though.


----------



## NaturallyBaby (Jul 26, 2006)

Could you give it at the next feed and pump to replace it? I've done that before. It's so hard to throw away!


----------

